# Vacation week...so far



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been fishing pretty hard this week, bait fishing during the daytime and bush hooking at night. Catching enough bait has been tough ! I've had to resort to using pinfish and croakers and such. Lol ! Yesterday I went down to the mouth of the river with my bream poles and frozen shrimp to catch bait. My setup had 4 lb. test on my spinning reel and a #6 bream hook. I was using little bitty pieces of shrimp, but a 27" redfish decided he wanted one of those itty bitty pieces....and the fight was on. Well it took about 15 minutes but I got him ! Lol ! Back to the bush hooks , so far this week I've caught two 19 lbers. , a 14 lber , an 11 , 8 , and a 5 lb. Flathead. I caught one blue cat around 5 lbs. , I put it in the live well, just long enough to take its picture and released it....the flatheads weren't so lucky. I also caught a nice bass one day while I was bait fishing, the place looked bassy so I had to try it. Here's a few pictures. 

































































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang Russ you are tearing it up dude!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Uncle Russ is awesome!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

That is a sow of a bass, Russ! Was that on the Perdido? Quite a haul of nice fish!


----------



## Biscuit32533 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice fish brother 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Lots of good suppers there!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I've been fishing pretty hard this week, bait fishing during the daytime and bush hooking at night. Catching enough bait has been tough ! I've had to resort to using pinfish and croakers and such. Lol ! Yesterday I went down to the mouth of the river with my bream poles and frozen shrimp to catch bait. My setup had 4 lb. test on my spinning reel and a #6 bream hook. I was using little bitty pieces of shrimp, but a 27" redfish decided he wanted one of those itty bitty pieces....and the fight was on. Well it took about 15 minutes but I got him ! Lol ! Back to the bush hooks , so far this week I've caught two 19 lbers. , a 14 lber , an 11 , 8 , and a 5 lb. Flathead. I caught one blue cat around 5 lbs. , I put it in the live well, just long enough to take its picture and released it....the flatheads weren't so lucky. I also caught a nice bass one day while I was bait fishing, the place looked bassy so I had to try it. Here's a few pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job Russ


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a nice bass!


----------

